
Tiffany removes advert over Hong Kong controversy - ktln2
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/08/tiffany-removes-advert-hong-kong-controversy/
======
mdorazio
On one hand, add Tiffany to the list of China bootlickers. On the other hand,
lifestyle brands like Tiffany have been sensitive to public backlash for a
couple years now. Do a search for things like "removes ad amid backlash" or
"ad controversy" and there are plenty of examples.

------
corodra
Kind of proves how ridiculous this regime is along with companies backing down
over silly accusations.

As if being scared of Winnie the Pooh imagery isn't silly enough.

